# When Uber goes bankrupt and Juno comes to Houston, this is what I'll drive.



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

The new Cadillac CT6. Sleek car! High class, Uber despising pax will be SO happy!! And I will be happy for them, getting the service they wanted all along.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

No Maybach?
Im dissapointed.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> No Maybach?
> Im dissapointed.


lol I'm not even being serious- all these companies are a joke and the world is coming to an end sooner than this would happen.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Yes, these companies are a joke. They keep trying to one-up each other with stupidity and asinine promotions to get drivers to do what they want them to do. *Yawn*


----------



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

I sat in the Maserati Quatroporte GTS, Mercedes Benz S Class Extended Wheelbase, BMW 7 Series LI, and the Audi A8L, and none of them held a candle to my dad's old 2006 Lincoln Town Car L in rear leg room. My father once drove 7'1" NBA Center Scott Williams in his car, and even he was amazed with the rear leg room.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

I"m wondering if Juno would pull the same stunts as uber/lyft if they were the #1 TNC company.


----------

